# ecollar / bark collar



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

My police K9 ia a high drive Mal uses an ecollar on patrol and is fine with it but goes crazy in the cruiser. I was considering a bark collar, cause my timing is always off with a mic in my hand etc.... My concers is will a bark collar cause him not to bark if it is off and an ecollar on as in a building search. Will he start to think the ecollar is a bark collar? Really the only time he will be wearing the bark collar is ridining around in the cruiser.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

All my dogs that wear each collar seem to know the difference. Not sure if it is the weight difference or what, but they know.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

David Stucenski said:


> My police K9 ia a high drive Mal uses an ecollar on patrol and is fine with it but goes crazy in the cruiser. I was considering a bark collar, cause my timing is always off with a mic in my hand etc.... My concers is will a bark collar cause him not to bark if it is off and an ecollar on as in a building search. Will he start to think the ecollar is a bark collar? Really the only time he will be wearing the bark collar is ridining around in the cruiser.



Only use the collar in the car.

Praise him when he barks outside of the car. the collar will do the rest.

They can know the difference, but you need to show them sometimes.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

If your Mal has both marbles in his head he will figure it out which is the bark collar and also know when it;s on or off.... mine has!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Stucenski said:


> My police K9 ia a high drive Mal uses an ecollar on patrol and is fine with it but goes crazy in the cruiser. I was considering a bark collar, cause my timing is always off with a mic in my hand etc.... My concers is will a bark collar cause him not to bark if it is off and an ecollar on as in a building search. Will he start to think the ecollar is a bark collar? Really the only time he will be wearing the bark collar is ridining around in the cruiser.


David,

Have you considered throwing a Kong in with him, to keep him occupied, before you go with a bark collar?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

agreed. I use both..
dog knows the difference. Dog gets bark collar when crated or kenneled in situations when I know she will bark, she usually will "test" the bark collar once, maybe twice. 

I've never had a problem with the dog NOT barking when she or I wanted her to bark with a regular e-collar on....I sometimes even use the e collar as a bark collar as well for nuisance barking, for instance if at training and dog is in crate, working her self up....then pull her right out and she has no problems barking when appropriate even with the same collar on.

they learn real quick if they have some marbles up there


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

"My police K9 is a high drive Mal uses an ecollar on patrol and is fine with it but goes crazy in the cruiser. I was considering a bark collar, cause my timing is always off with a mic in my hand etc...."

A bark collar is a major problem for a patrol dog! The bark collar will be on your dog at the wrong time. Even if you say, "I will take the bark collar off of him when I need him to bite." A time when you need him, he will be render useless ie: K9 is no deterrence if he doesn't bark and K9 will have a hard time biting if he is receiving an electronic stimulation. I am still waiting for someone to come out with a bark collar that can be turned off and on from a remote.

"Will he start to think the ecollar is a bark collar?"

With your type of dog that will most likely not happen.

Teach him a quiet command. If he responds to low level stimulation from the ecollar, that is better. When he barks tell him quiet and then a few seconds of continuous stimulation. If you need to use a down (so that it doesn't make him start spinning, if he is not already), you can.

If he is barking when you are away from from him, use a baby monitor to be able to hear him.

Just my two cents!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> If your Mal has both marbles in his head he will figure it out which is the bark collar and also know when it;s on or off.... mine has!


It's a mal, I think you're asking for a lot. ha ha. 

Personally, I prefer to work with the e-collar and teach him to "shut up". The alternative is asking the dog to know when he can and when he can't bark. Which equates, in my mind anyway, the opportunity for the dog to be corrected when he barks and should have. 

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Good point Mr. Frost

My dog is a "pet" I don't really want her barking in the car period when I am in it...

A police dog probably should be barking in the car at times....


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Would it help solve the problem if you change the strap from a buckle type to a velcro one? The velcro would make it easier to get the collar off as you take the dog out of the patrol car.

Terry


----------

